# My new cat sheds A LOT!!!!!!!



## Zidion (May 19, 2004)

I adopted a cat about a month ago, shes soooooooo sweet, but she sheds sooo much. I brush her all the time, yet there is hair always over.

Whats the best brush to use? Or should I give her a bath?

I dont know why kind she is. The vet told me shes part manx.

if anyone can help me id realyl appreciate it 

-Alex


----------



## XChibi (May 19, 2004)

Hey there!
It might just be a seasonal thing. I know some cats shed horribly during certain seasons to build up a new coat. I notice when I give my cat a good bath a lot of his loose-hair comes off and then his shedding isn't so bad. 

You can try brushing her, then wash her, then brush her again when you finish with the bath. 

Or, everyday just wet a washrag slightly and brush over her coat lightly with the washrag and see if that helps.

Hope I helped, and good luck with your sweet new kitten!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Alex, the same thing happened to me when I adopted my fourth kitty. I never had a long hair cat before and he was sooooo gorgeous I couldn't resist. My sister mentioned that I should ask if he sheds alot (because I am allergic, no big deal actually, they are worth the sneezin and wheezin, I'm allergic to just about everything anyways :lol: . Well they said when they cleaned his little kennel out they never found much hair at all, :? NOT! They had to be a bit blind cuz my sweetie pie sheds like crazy! I was recommended a brush called a zoom groom, I actually bought the bigger size for dogs and it does a wonderful job. After using it I use a fine brush to pick up all the leftovers still lagging. I am thankful he was front declawed when I got him because he does absolutely NOT like to be brushed, it's getting better but is a daily struggle. Ranks right up there with flossing my teeth!!! :lol: Hope it works, I found my brush new and cheap on Ebay. Hope it helps!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is another thread with some good suggestions for cat brushes!
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5401

I have a favorite comb and others have suggested theirs too!


----------

